# KDS Detailing - Lamborghini LP 570-4 Spyder Performante



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi Everyone :wave:

Its been a while since i was last present on here so thought it best to show my face to prove still around in the detailing circles :thumb:

The car , well top of my wish list is the car we were asked to prep for a customer .

Here is an article taken from CAR magazine

Think of it as a drop-top version of the Gallardo ************, with the same weight-saving measures and the same 562bhp V10 engine. And with the Murcielago now dead, it's the most expensive Lamborghini currently on sale. Read on for CAR's first drive review of the new Lamborghini Performante.

How do you turn a Lamborghini Gallardo ************ into a Lamborghini Gallardo LP570-4 Spyder Performante?
Cut the roof off and reinforce it, for a start. The basis for the Performante is the LP560-4 Spyder, which is a hefty 140kg heavier than the equivalent coupe thanks to lots of stiffening around the sills and floor. Add (or rather subtract) the ************ weight savings and you end with a Performante that weighs 1485kg, 145kg more than the ************, and still 75kg more the a normal Gallardo coupe, but 65kg less than its lesser Spyder sibling. Thank carbonfibre, which is used for the side sills, diffuser, rear spoiler, door mirror casings, parts of the flat underbody, the huge rear clamshell engine cover, the transmission tunnel cover, the door panels, and the shells of the manually adjustable sports seats.

A set of lightweight 19in alloys save another 13kg, and Alcantara trims helps trims yet more kilos; the only ************ savings the Performante doesn't benefit from are the polycarbonate rear and side windows. The engine, thanks to ECU tweaks, receives an extra 10bhp, taking the total to 562bhp at 8000rpm. And the weight savings mean the Performante is one-tenth quicker to 62mph, 3g/km cleaner, and 0.6mpg more efficient.

Statistics

How much? £185,000 
On sale in the UK: Now 
Engine: 5204cc 40v V10, 562bhp @ 8000rpm, 398lb ft @ 6500rpm 
Transmission: Six-speed automated manual, four-wheel drive 
Performance: 3.9sesc 0-62mph, 201mph, 20.8mpg, 327g/km 
How heavy / made of? 1485kg (dry)/aluminium 
How big (length/width/height in mm)? 4386/1900/1184

The car in question was brand new sitting at the dealership ALL valeted by the dealership ready for KDS to turn up :thumb:

well when we go there we was greated by the sales person for the lamborghini's excuse our valeting work i guess its not going to be to your standards :lol:

well he was not wrong TBH

The owner had swapped many emails with myself and we both decided on going the G techniq route as the owner had seen the car and thought it was good enough so happy to go with specalist coatings only .

i say that we will take all of the equipment just in case found any defects that we could sort while at the dealerships showroom :thumb: :buffer:

Last the owner asked KDS to leave a wash Kit in the car so that when its finished and transported to him he will have the correct proper equipment to maintain his pride and joy .

As we were out of stock of a couple of items i sent them direct to the owners house in readiness for when he takes delivery of his car and what i day thats going to be .

If it was in the owners shoes i would NEVER forget that day 

So here are the before pictures of the clean prepped ready car :lol:

i am going to try and keep this shorter than the usual write ups as under alot of pressure to keep up with the work load and new ventures coming soon to KDS and seen first on DW :thumb:

before


















































































































































































































































































































































































So we had most types of defects going and only a limited time scale to complete , this clearly was not just a new car protection detail .

So out of the KDS van came all of the equipment needed to correct the defects .

We used a combo of ONR , IPA , Quick detail sprays and many many new cloths to remove all the residue from the PDI wash (which the dealership said they pay £12 per car , yes £12 per car  )

So here are some during shots of the day ,

from just the outside spokes of one wheel










cleaning the roof to remove loose durt and dust





































sporting a new limited edition colour match Tee shirt :lol:










roof sealed twice during the day




























seats also










glass cleaning



















machine correction during shots

















































































































































coating being applied









































































All this on a new car with 13 miles on the clock 

The afters of finished car





































badge machine corrected




























bonnet corrected





































products in boot ready for customer




























































































































































































































































































































most 90% of the defects gone after IPA wipe down










And a quick walk around video with the salesman trying to kick us out the door as he wanted to go home :lol: if we had our way would of spent many hours more :thumb:






Many thanks for reading and Viewing

Any questions fire away , i will try my best to answer them , and also coming soon complete new proactive KDS website and one to look out for :thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Keith_sir (Jun 27, 2011)

Amazing, really enjoyed reading all of that!


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, great work, must have taken forever to do that grill with a cotton bud?? Amazing results. :argie:


----------



## awallacee30 (May 4, 2011)

uzi-blue said:


> Wow, great work, must have taken forever to do that grill with a cotton bud?? Amazing results. :argie:


I've got to tackle the grill on my E91 Touring the exact same way, I just can't bring myself to start it 

Cracking work on a gorgeous motor !


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Cracking car and work there. Were the sales team interested with how you was working or was it more out the way at the dealership?


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

I would say "wow Kelly!" but words just don't do your work justice . That's my most favouritest flavoured Lambo of all times... 

Jesse


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

top work as always fella


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Keith_sir said:


> Amazing, really enjoyed reading all of that!


Thanks



awallacee30 said:


> I've got to tackle the grill on my E91 Touring the exact same way, I just can't bring myself to start it
> 
> Cracking work on a gorgeous motor !


The grills took near on 45 mintues , wont want to do that i a hurry again



PaulN said:


> Cracking car and work there. Were the sales team interested with how you was working or was it more out the way at the dealership?


Well the salesman left us for most of the day on our own , 2 customers came in to enquire about a purchase so i passed on the salesmen phone number to them , one of which could not believe it .

Both did enquire about carryout some work on their cars so both were handed a KDS card :thumb:

The salesmen came back just as we had finished cleaning and IPA the car and said "WOW looks stunning have you finished/" , then i explained we have removed all the waxes and residue only and just about to start to coat the car :lol:



Wolf's Chemicals said:


> I would say "wow Kelly!" but words just don't do your work justice . That's my most favouritest flavoured Lambo of all times...
> 
> Jesse


Thanks Jesse , got to speak to you about a few of your products soon 

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

forgot to add / say

the salesman , did ring and contact the owner a few times while we were working on the car .

When i spoke to the owner next day he said the salesman was trying to explain that the PDI valet is just a valet and nothing like what KDS are doing .

The owner got the impression that he was embarrassed really , salesman kept saying "they are using rubber gloves , special lights and even cotton buds to clean the car"

got to smile really

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

Fantastic work guys! Really superb!

Not my choice of car tbf, kinda mismatched of different bits but nice none the less.

Oh and surely at a more prestige dealership they would take more care with the cars? £12 per car for £150,000+ cars is shocking level of service.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality work.......just curious if there was any reaction from the dealer...or did they really not care about the quality of your work and the improvement it made to a car they had sold?

:thumb:


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

-Mat- said:


> top work as always fella


Thanks Mat



The Cueball said:


> Quality work.......just curious if there was any reaction from the dealer...or did they really not care about the quality of your work and the improvement it made to a car they had sold?
> 
> :thumb:


Well he did notice an improvement and when asked what we charged was surprised and thought it was too cheap .

Asked if we could leave a box of business cards (which we did) and has my contact numbers , thing is i told him its not our normal work we only work from the KDS unit normally .

The feed back from the owner was that many "others" within the dealership viewed the car without KDS being present (the next day) and were blown away with the finish and difference .

Still amazed me that its really unknown of what detailers do in such companys and think a new car is as good as it gets and cant be made better or protected .

They was over 100 proper nice quality cars of all marques there DBS's 599's gallardo's not one of them was clean and none beaded at all when it rained .

The market is massive if you get the right connections

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## gally (May 25, 2008)

If you were mobile Kelly i'm sure you would have had the contract sewn up tbf if you explained everything to him.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

gally said:


> If you were mobile Kelly i'm sure you would have had the contract sewn up tbf if you explained everything to him.


Yep its what i thought on the way home while discussing just that with one of the KDS staff ,

not hard to impress i guess when its compared to a £12 wash which the dealer said takes 40 minutes .

The salesman said its £12 across the board for every car as they are ALL cars :wall:

I have turned away alot (well all) enquires for home visits as we/i have enough on our plate back at base , but was nice and alot less stress to do what we did at a different location , instead of being back in the Unit .

I think area has a big part to play in this to thou , as the 2 customers that asked what we were doing and then asked the price were both surprised and actually said "thats very cheap" , but from were KDS is based its "expensive" for twice as much work .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice work mate, I can't believe how poorly prepared the car would have been if the owner hadn't had it detailed before collection.


----------



## Baker21 (Aug 7, 2007)

A very nice motor and nice attention to detail, also nice to see some of the Rear Lamps we have designed and manufactured close up on a detail, I can assure you that they didn't leave Buckingham or Lamborghini in that condition...........:lol:

Thanks for sharing........:thumb:


----------



## Trip tdi (Sep 3, 2008)

Hi kelly, i have got to say you are the ultimate king of detailing on here, words don't cut it, the performance of work you achieve is totally different on here.
You make cars imperfection free, and love all your threads on here, your work is simply magic, a gods gift.

Thanks for posting kelly, have a great week from me.

Kind regards

Trip.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Cracking work there buddy, car looks stunning.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

£12??? Some people just dont know what goes on. Amazing job, love that car. I was at goodwood festival of speed the other week, we nipped to the Sainsburys round the corner for supplies and I just saw this in front of me - She was washing the cars from a mobile cart with a brush - DRY!!!! I wonder how many cars they did out of the same water tub! I felt that bad I couldnt remember what I wanted from the shop! Sorry for the poor pic it was from my iphone through the window.


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

Amazing Car and great work Guys


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome  was that in the showroom? id HATE to do a car in an actual showroom :lol:

hopefully get to do a few more cars from them then?


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking attention to detail Kelly.


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks awesome Kelly.:thumb:

Done quite a few new car preps at high end dealerships, the salesmen always astonish me with their ignorance towards detailing before you have started, come the end of the day when the detail is complete their reactions are usually quite the opposite.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Very nice results


----------



## Jared1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Great job...and an awesome car!


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work on a stunning car


----------



## DetailMe (Jan 13, 2011)

That looks fantastic, I'm very much a Lambo guy and that is stunning! Gave it the finish it deserves! Nice one Kelly! 
Same old thing with regards to new car prep, it amazes me that this still goes on in this day an age! It really frustrates me! what's a couple of hundred quid on a 100k plus car!!

Good to see you back, look forward to your new venture too!
chris


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice work mate.

Some dealerships don't get it do they though? I have worked in a few and their attitude at first was a little bit frosty but I think they are coming round to it :thumb:


----------



## spursfan (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work Kelly as usual, just one question, what product did you use on the grilles and how long would it last?

Cheers..........Kev


----------



## Skodaw (Mar 19, 2006)

fantastic write up - as soon as I see any of your write ups I know I'm in for a treat!!

Working in the motor trade I know what sort of "valet" normally gets done - and ours are better than most, but not in the same league at all.

Also my favourite car in my favourite colour.


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

excelent work!! 
thumbs up for the grills work
What was in the washing kit?


----------



## alex12 (Feb 24, 2010)

absolutely stunning work.


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Fantastic...


----------



## ElGaby (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job!, i never see a lambo in person. In argentina are only 1 or 2 jajajajajaja


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

nice one kelly :thumb: lovely lovely motor and nice conditions to be applying C1


----------



## gtechrob (Sep 11, 2006)

heh - check out the first comment after Jaykaybi's post on the PH thread on Lambo quality.

I think a DW t with

STAND BACK!
Train spotting-scientologist-furry scale weirdo at work

should be commissioned right away :lol:


----------



## rgDetail (Jul 16, 2009)

That looks un-believably brilliant  love the progress photo's on the honey combe grille too :argie: - makes such a nice difference! Just think of all the cars that could do with a good coat of that stuff!


Rob


----------



## Mojito (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Kelly,

When you spray the fabric guard on, do you wipe it in?


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Awsome dude!!!


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

that is a cracking car..

good work kelly..
that honeycombe grille must have taken you AGES

and machine correction of the badge... now thats OCD.. well done lol


----------



## Dan Clark (Jun 25, 2007)

Brilliant work!!

Got to laugh at the salesman really. I really would have thought that when selling cars at this value how to clean and care for them properly would have been drummed into them??


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Awesome work as always, glad it's now in the condition a new car should be in.

Even taking the detailing glasses off, that was pretty shocking for a car of that value, the water marks all over it, and the few paint chips, I would not be happy having a car with paint chips in it.

Care to explain what was in the wash kit?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Superspec said:


> Nice work mate, I can't believe how poorly prepared the car would have been if the owner hadn't had it detailed before collection.


Thanks , i guess the onwer would not of been impressed



Baker21 said:


> A very nice motor and nice attention to detail, also nice to see some of the Rear Lamps we have designed and manufactured close up on a detail, I can assure you that they didn't leave Buckingham or Lamborghini in that condition...........:lol:
> 
> Thanks for sharing........:thumb:


Thanks



Trip tdi said:


> Hi kelly, i have got to say you are the ultimate king of detailing on here, words don't cut it, the performance of work you achieve is totally different on here.
> You make cars imperfection free, and love all your threads on here, your work is simply magic, a gods gift.
> 
> Thanks for posting kelly, have a great week from me.
> ...


Very very kind words and a big thank you for that :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

DMH-01 said:


> Cracking work there buddy, car looks stunning.


Thanks



ROMEYR32 said:


> £12??? Some people just dont know what goes on. Amazing job, love that car. I was at goodwood festival of speed the other week, we nipped to the Sainsburys round the corner for supplies and I just saw this in front of me - She was washing the cars from a mobile cart with a brush - DRY!!!! I wonder how many cars they did out of the same water tub! I felt that bad I couldnt remember what I wanted from the shop! Sorry for the poor pic it was from my iphone through the window.
> 
> View attachment 18688


The poor valeting on brand new supercars goes on all over the country , come to think of it goes on with any car not just supercars .



VMP said:


> Amazing Car and great work Guys


Thanks

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Energy Lab (May 10, 2011)

Fantastic work, and a fantastic car.

I bet it roars like a lion that's been kicked in the nuts!


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

ianFRST said:


> awesome  was that in the showroom? id HATE to do a car in an actual showroom :lol:
> 
> hopefully get to do a few more cars from them then?


Yes was the actual showroom , very small showroom at that , which did mean we could get on without any disruptions really , only one slaesman there and he was in and out of the building



butler2.8i said:


> Cracking attention to detail Kelly.


Thanks



Gleammachine said:


> Looks awesome Kelly.:thumb:
> 
> Done quite a few new car preps at high end dealerships, the salesmen always astonish me with their ignorance towards detailing before you have started, come the end of the day when the detail is complete their reactions are usually quite the opposite.


Thanks Rob , you must be the expert of traveling to dealerships



prokopas said:


> Very nice results


Thanks



Jared1 said:


> Great job...and an awesome car!


Thanks



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work on a stunning car


Thanks

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Wow!! What a car and what a finish!! Absolutely amazing. :argie:


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Top work as ever Kelly!:thumb:


----------



## DieselMDX (Apr 18, 2007)

wow what a car and detail!


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## d8ean (Feb 14, 2008)

stuning


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

DetailMe said:


> That looks fantastic, I'm very much a Lambo guy and that is stunning! Gave it the finish it deserves! Nice one Kelly!
> Same old thing with regards to new car prep, it amazes me that this still goes on in this day an age! It really frustrates me! what's a couple of hundred quid on a 100k plus car!!
> 
> Good to see you back, look forward to your new venture too!
> chris


Just a lack of understanding i think



Showshine said:


> Nice work mate.
> 
> Some dealerships don't get it do they though? I have worked in a few and their attitude at first was a little bit frosty but I think they are coming round to it :thumb:


Yep it was frosty with us taking photos of the poor work before we started



Skodaw said:


> fantastic write up - as soon as I see any of your write ups I know I'm in for a treat!!
> 
> Working in the motor trade I know what sort of "valet" normally gets done - and ours are better than most, but not in the same league at all.
> 
> Also my favourite car in my favourite colour.


thanks , more to come in the future

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

spursfan said:


> Great work Kelly as usual, just one question, what product did you use on the grilles and how long would it last?
> 
> Cheers..........Kev


G techniq C4 :thumb:

seen upto a year if proper prep before hand .

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## samcook (Nov 10, 2006)

great work and nice write up


----------



## Railsbrough (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice work, I can believe how poorly prepared some cars are but if you are paying that amount for a vehicle you would hope the presentation would be up to scratch, not that you should expect second best for a family hatch!


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

Jesus, you guys never fail to impress.

That is a beautiful piece of engineering made all the more special by your hands!

Those door cards are just mental. I'd be happy looking at them all day!!!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another great job there Kelly, your write ups and work I always admire :thumb:

This Lambo has been transformed from ordinary to extraordinary I am sure your customer is extremely happy with the work that you guys have done .



Mario


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

tzotzo said:


> excelent work!!
> thumbs up for the grills work
> What was in the washing kit?


the wash kit had , dodo juice 
yeti mitts , supernatural drying towel , smaller drying towel for wheels and shuts, wheel mitt , a few micro fibres and applicators, dodo clear wash buckets sent in post direct to owners house , dodo wheel cleaner , 
and zaino Z7 shampoo
g techniq c2 spray



alex12 said:


> absolutely stunning work.





tonyy said:


> Fantastic...





ElGaby said:


> Great job!, i never see a lambo in person. In argentina are only 1 or 2 jajajajajaja


Thanks guys



gtechrob said:


> nice one kelly :thumb: lovely lovely motor and nice conditions to be applying C1


Yes dust free , quiet with no disruptions

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

rgDetail said:


> That looks un-believably brilliant  love the progress photo's on the honey combe grille too :argie: - makes such a nice difference! Just think of all the cars that could do with a good coat of that stuff!
> 
> Rob


yep those rear grills really need protecting too .



Mojito said:


> Hi Kelly,
> 
> When you spray the fabric guard on, do you wipe it in?


fabric guard , i normally spray on first coat then wipe in , then once dry spray second coat and leave to dry naturally .



Mirror Finish said:


> Awsome dude!!!


thanks dude 



CraigQQ said:


> that is a cracking car..
> 
> good work kelly..
> that honeycombe grille must have taken you AGES
> ...


45 mins on rear grill :doublesho badge needed doing :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Dan Clark said:


> Brilliant work!!
> 
> Got to laugh at the salesman really. I really would have thought that when selling cars at this value how to clean and care for them properly would have been drummed into them??


99%of the public dont understand whats detailing about or the value it can add to any car , thats the hardest part of detailing



ant_s said:


> Awesome work as always, glad it's now in the condition a new car should be in.
> 
> Even taking the detailing glasses off, that was pretty shocking for a car of that value, the water marks all over it, and the few paint chips, I would not be happy having a car with paint chips in it.
> 
> Care to explain what was in the wash kit?


wash kit i replied a few posts ago :thumb:



Energy Lab said:


> Fantastic work, and a fantastic car.
> 
> I bet it roars like a lion that's been kicked in the nuts!





MatrixGuy said:


> Wow!! What a car and what a finish!! Absolutely amazing. :argie:





scooby73 said:


> Top work as ever Kelly!:thumb:





gb270 said:


> Great work there


Thanks guys

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

d8ean said:


> stuning





samcook said:


> great work and nice write up





Railsbrough said:


> Nice work, I can believe how poorly prepared some cars are but if you are paying that amount for a vehicle you would hope the presentation would be up to scratch, not that you should expect second best for a family hatch!





Tacklebury said:


> Jesus, you guys never fail to impress.
> 
> That is a beautiful piece of engineering made all the more special by your hands!
> 
> Those door cards are just mental. I'd be happy looking at them all day!!!





Eurogloss said:


> Another great job there Kelly, your write ups and work I always admire :thumb:
> 
> This Lambo has been transformed from ordinary to extraordinary I am sure your customer is extremely happy with the work that you guys have done .
> 
> Mario


Thanks Guys ,

sorry for delay in repling to questions , i am doing my best to keep up with demand and moving KDS forward with new business ventures .

While this is happening somethings have to be put aside until large important bits and bobs are done ,

guys on here will be the first know once each new venture is finished :thumb:

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Brilliant Detail loving the work at the back with the cotton buds must have taken a long time but the finished car in Bright orange is amazing


----------



## Smallville (Sep 1, 2011)

Love your work fella, not only on this car but all the others as well 

If I had a worth while car then I would bring it straight to yiu guys to sort out


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

amazing work - especially on such a tight timescale. out of interest what do you give the customer product wise?


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Derekh929 said:


> Brilliant Detail loving the work at the back with the cotton buds must have taken a long time but the finished car in Bright orange is amazing





Smallville said:


> Love your work fella, not only on this car but all the others as well
> 
> If I had a worth while car then I would bring it straight to yiu guys to sort out





alan_mcc said:


> amazing work - especially on such a tight timescale. out of interest what do you give the customer product wise?


thanks guys :thumb:

i do read everything that members post and try my very best to answer all .

Products wise will depend on car coatings applied , who is going to wash the car in the future .

i do my best to find out as much as possible who when what before i decide whats best for the customer really .

But still i only use to top known brands of products , of which none of them are poor to average , keeping to quality company's ensures quality products

kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

Just starting another thread today , my even get it finished for this evening .

on this :argie:



















:thumb:

Kelly

www.kdsdetailing.co.uk


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

car looks stunning. Great work


----------



## adlem (Jul 6, 2008)

Stunning work as always Kelly, and on a beautiful motor! :thumb:

How long do you find the 303 lasts on the roof? Thanks!


----------



## GraemeM (Aug 18, 2011)

Amazing!

I'd be scared working on cars like this though


----------



## Dwayne (Jul 27, 2010)

Beautiful!!! incredible work as usual… look forward to the next write up:thumb:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks amazing :thumb:


----------



## leemckenna (Oct 11, 2011)

nice work and car


----------

